# Next step in Mantis Tiller adjustment; won't go



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks to the help of this forum, I got my mother's Mantis tiller to run by adjusting the low speed (white screw). I've been trying to adjust the high speed (red screw), but whenever the tines are dropped on the soil it dies.

I haven't even tried playing with the idle screw yet; just the high and low adjustment screws. What's the next step?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Make sure the air filter under the wingnut cover is clean. 

If the gas is old, turn it upside down with gascap off and drain it into appropriate container. Remember to make a 50:1 gas/oil mix for the fresh stuff. They don't run well if you have too much oil in the mix.

Download a pdf manual for your mantis off the web.

RF


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

PS: Make sure the gearbox is lubed up. The little cover held on by 4? screws is where the appropriate gearlube goes.

RF


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Done and done... the air filter is what caused the problem in the first place. This is a new tiller despite being 2 years old (it wasn't run much). I used it to till a few gardens last month, and swapped out the old air filter (which was a cottony one) with the paper one that came in the supply kit that came from the factory with the tiller. Apparently this threw off the fuel mix. I went through the manual and checked everything (which was all ok) but the manual section on adjusting the carb is inadequate to say the least. 

I may just cave in and take it to someone and have it adjusted. I hate doing it, but I just can't get it to work right :flame:


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Maria,

Adjusting Mantis carburetor:

The high speed mixture screw is initially set at 1 & 1/2 turns out. Then adjust it to give good acceleration and top speed, while not closing the screw more than you need to. The low speed mixture screw is set at 3/4 of a turn out. Adjust that, to give a smooth idle. The 3rd screw, the idle speed screw, is set to give a low idle speed without stalling. 

Explanation of "turns out":

You start with the adjustment screw turned all the way in as far as it goes...then you turn it out the required number of turns. Use your manual to identify the screws.

I also recommend that you put some liquid carb cleaner in the fuel tank and let it idle for at least a half of tank full of fuel used up. There is a good chance the fuel delivery passageways are a bit gummed up after sitting for a couple years. 

I'm on my second one of these little guys and tho they are way overpriced, the Mantis can deliver good useage once you understand the pitfalls. 

RF


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

On the turn outs; I've read that some people remove the red and white "limiter" thingies (don't you love that technical term???) but since this isn't my tiller, I can't to that. I noticed the screws only turn about 1/2 a turn due to the tabs on those limiters. Do those limiters pop off and then back on once the carb is properly adjusted?


----------

